

HiveSpun.com Beta: Online Art Collaboration - torme
http://hivespun.tumblr.com/post/4199646942/hive-spun-beta-testing

======
torme
This is a side project I've been working on for a few months now, and I'd
really appreciate your input on it. If you're an artist or designer or just
like art, it'd be amazing if you requested a beta account. Let me know what
you think or if you have any questions.

~~~
buckwild
Can we collaborate with random folks or do we need to have a pre-determined
group? The former would make things pretty interesting I'd think :-)

